# No instant Fuel Economy display in DIC?



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a 2018 Premier RS True North and i noticed i only have a few displays on the DIC. Speed, Trip A/B, Oil Life, Tire Pressure. Are some turned off or something for some odd reason? I feel a fully loaded car should have more of the basic ones to display as well.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I believe you can scroll between 3 different menus. You're only seeing what is in one of the 3 menus. I don't own a gen 2 so forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think you can press the > (Right) and < (Left) buttons on the steering wheel, you can get between the menus, then scroll through them using ^ (Up) and V (Down).

If anyone else knows for sure, please correct me.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This is correct, scroll left / right / up / and down to go between the menus 
Congrats!!!!!



chevrasaki said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I believe you can scroll between 3 different menus. You're only seeing what is in one of the 3 menus. I don't own a gen 2 so forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think you can press the > (Right) and < (Left) buttons on the steering wheel, you can get between the menus, then scroll through them using ^ (Up) and V (Down).
> 
> If anyone else knows for sure, please correct me.


----------



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

chevrasaki said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I believe you can scroll between 3 different menus. You're only seeing what is in one of the 3 menus. I don't own a gen 2 so forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think you can press the > (Right) and < (Left) buttons on the steering wheel, you can get between the menus, then scroll through them using ^ (Up) and V (Down).
> 
> If anyone else knows for sure, please correct me.


I'm not sure if the G2 are a little different or if it's because of a package I have but, I ended up finding it out. Had to get into setting on the DIC and then (>) past the Units setting and there's a "edit list" and inside there you actually choose which displays will show up from Instant Economy to Battery Voltage ect.. I'll try and post a picture after work later to help anyone else as not even the owners manual tells you this!


----------

